# Comparison chart of HD Channels, ideally D* vs Dish vs Charter



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

With the looming threat (that will probably be solved within a week or two) of WGNTV not being carried on DirecTV any longer, I'm reviewing our options out there now if indeed WGN is not coming back anytime soon. 

I've googled but not found a decent comparison chart, an apples-to-apples view of who-has-what in the channel & HD world. 

AT&T UVerse is also an option in our area, people have been giving it mixed reviews though so I'm not seriously considering it at this time.

TIA


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Check http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 .

The problem with comparing cable to DIRECTV/Dish is that each market might not have the same programming.


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you!


----------

